

Beginner Tips from PHP Masters - abraham
http://mashable.com/2010/10/21/php-tips-for-beginners/

======
ryanwaggoner
I'm definitely not a master, but I'd add another tip: learn something else.
Not instead of PHP, but in addition. I just wrote a post
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1822306>) about how I use PHP for client
projects, but I've spent a good portion of this year learning Objective C and
Python, and I'm a better programmer for learning a few different languages.

